# haber participado a título lucrativo



## SaraTahti

Holaaaaaa! Stavo traducendo un articolo pubblicato sul País del 7 maggio e mi sono ritrovata con un paio di espressioni che non so bene come rendere in italiano. La frase incriminata è la seguente:

La exministra Ana Mato, diputada nacional del PP, rechaza en el escrito de defensa que ha dirigido a la Audiencia Nacional haber participado a título lucrativo de las mordidas que su exmarido, Jesús Sepúlveda, cobró de la red Gurtel.

Su quel "títolo lucrativo" non so proprio dove sbattere la testa  ho genericamente tradotto con "essere coinvolta". E anche con red ho dei problemi: secondo voi si riferisce al sistema criminale? Perchè googlando Gurtel è il nome che gli investigatori hanno dato all'indagine e quindi al sistema... quindi sistema Gurtel potrebbe andare?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## King Crimson

Credo che quel "a título lucrativo" qui corrisponda a "con fines de lucro" e quindi al nostro "a fini di lucro".
Cioè Ana Mato ha negato di aver partecipato, a fini di lucro, alle mazzette/tangenti raccolte dall'ex marito dalla rete Gurtel (ammesso che questo sia il significato di "red"). Peraltro mi chiedo con che altro fine si possa partecipare alla raccolta di tangenti, quindi forse la mia interpretazione è del tutto sbagliata.
Aspettiamo altri contributi, specialmente dai madrelingua...


----------



## 5-ht

King Crimson said:


> Aspettiamo altri contributi, specialmente dai madrelingua...


Por mientras demos una ojeada a esto:
► http://www.libertaddigital.com/espana/2014-11-26/que-es-ser-participe-a-titulo-lucrativo-1276534574/ ◄


----------



## Neuromante

5-ht said:


> *¿¿¿¿¿¿Por mientras ?????? *demos una ojeada a esto:


----------



## 5-ht

Nel frattempo diamo una occhiatta a questo: ► http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/por-mientras-o-para-mientras.1397379/ ◄


----------



## Neuromante

No es ""por" mientras", a no ser que se trate de un localismo muy, muy, localista. Se da de patadas con la gramática y queda claro en el enlace que pones: De uso entre gente extremadamente inculta, gente que dice que en sus países jamás lo han oído, posible americanismo...


Por cierto: Pregunta a los moderadores por el forero que dice que es lo más correcto del mundo...


----------



## King Crimson

Quizás 5-ht quería decir "mientras tanto".


----------



## Neuromante

Disculpa, donde dice que esa expresión es de incultos es en el enlace que tú has puesto, y lo dice unas cuantas veces.Yo no he llamado a nadie inculto, y si quieres creer que lo he hecho quisiera sabe una cosa: ¿Te estas refiriendo a ti mismo con un plural mayestático o intentas decir que ese supuesto insulto es genérico?


PS: Señalar los errores es una forma de aprender idiomas, y es una norma del foro que ha sido ampliamente promocionada por los moderadores. Cosas como el "por mientras" o el reciente "en darnos de" o el aún más reciente "olvidar en proponer" o el todavía más "en brindarnos un mido correcto" o ese "lei" italiano con minúscula.


----------



## SaraTahti

5-ht said:


> Por mientras demos una ojeada a esto:
> ► http://www.libertaddigital.com/espana/2014-11-26/que-es-ser-participe-a-titulo-lucrativo-1276534574/ ◄



Gracias! Non so se questa espressione abbia un equivalente in italiano, ma a questo punto credo di poterla tradurre, nel mio caso, con "aver beneficiato" o "aver tratto benefici/vantaggi".


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Neuromante said:


> *¿¿¿¿¿¿Por mientras ??????*





Neuromante said:


> No es ""por" mientras", a no ser que se trate de un localismo muy, muy, localista. Se da de patadas con la gramática y queda claro en el enlace que pones: De uso entre gente extremadamente inculta, gente que dice que en sus países jamás lo han oído, posible americanismo...
> 
> 
> [...]


La verdad no entiendo la alharaca que haces por el uso de "por mientras" que hizo el compañero. En México y en otros países de América se usa mucho, y subrayo, _en contextos muy relajados e informales_. Y ya. No pasa nada. A mí en lo personal no me gusta; sin embargo, lo que no entiendo es el escozor que te causa y mucho menos tu comentario de "posible americanismo...", que a mi ver incluye una considerable carga de violencia simbólica hacia los españoles que se hablan en América. _Todas_ las variantes del español tienen usos que no son muy adecuados desde el punto de vista gramatical, pero eso no quita que sean usos idiomáticos.

Un saludo.


----------



## Neuromante

JeSuisSnob said:


> La verdad no entiendo la alharaca que haces por el uso de "por mientras" que hizo el compañero. En México y en otros países de América se usa mucho, y subrayo, _en contextos muy relajados e informales_. Y ya. No pasa nada. A mí en lo personal no me gusta; sin embargo, lo que no entiendo es el escozor que te causa y mucho menos tu comentario de "posible americanismo...", que a mi ver incluye una considerable carga de violencia simbólica hacia los españoles que se hablan en América. _Todas_ las variantes del español tienen usos que no son muy adecuados desde el punto de vista gramatical, pero eso no quita que sean usos idiomáticos.
> 
> Un saludo.


No, no, no. *Jamás *he dicho que sea un posible americanismo. Lo que he hecho es señalar que en ese enlace de 5-ht alguien escribe que es un "posible americanismo", también en ese enlace muchísima gente, latinoamericanos incluidos, dice que es un error inexcusable, que jamás lo han oído en sus países, que es de gente muy inculta, etc. Y uno, sólo uno -Y que además fue baneado del foro por troll (Eso no lo puse entonces pero lo pongo ahora para ayudar al panorama)- dice que es completamente normal decir "por mientras"

En la respuesta que doy a un mensaje borrado de 5-th ya decía yo que es en ese enlace donde dicen que es de incultos. Y lo dice un puñado de latinoamericanos. No entiendo este repentino ataque dos semanas más tardes. Y más si no has leído bien las cosas.

En todo caso:
Por supuesto que todas las variantes son correctas, por supuesto que *todas* ellas tienen desvíos de la gramática estándar y POR SUPUESTO que esta gramática estándar no dice *una* única cosa para cada caso, dándonos un buen abanico de opciones correctas. Pero eso no quita que donde hay un error gramatical tengamos que pasarlo por alto. Y usar "por" en la expresión "por mientras" lo es, aunque lo usara el total de los hispanohablantes, esa preposición no puede ir ahí. No es un modismo es un error, por muy extendido que esté.

Y , si quieres, te doy un buen listado de errores gramaticales que se cometen en España, algunos de ellos hasta admitidos por la academia (Así, en minúsculas) de un tiempo a esta parte. Desde el laísmo hasta el leísmo pasando por algunos usos de las preposiciones. Visto que ves "una considerable carga de violencia simbólica..."

Sea como sea: Este foro es, en gran parte, para ayudar a los italianos a desenvolverse con el español. Cuanto más nos apartemos de los localismos (Y "por mientras" no parece que lo sea) mejor para *ellos*
Es por ese motivo que continuamente pregunto (Puedes comprobarlo) para qué país es el texto que están traduciendo, para darle la opción que mejor funcione. También hay mucho italiano que directamente pide una opción para determinado país, o incluso región; sobre todo en traducciones muy coloquiales y muy formales.


Has ido a criticar al forero que más cuida el ajuste al lugar de destino del texto y que más respeta los modismos. Que significa que soy el que más se preocupa de las posibles contaminaciones. De hecho: No me hizo falta releer mis comentarios para saber que no había dicho que fuera un "americanismo", ni siquiera necesitaba saber cual era este hilo. Nunca he escrito nada parecido.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Conozco muchos de los usos inadecuados del español peninsular; sin embargo, para nada va por ahí mi intervención. Más bien la cuestión tiene que ver con defender desde un enfoque lingüístico (el de _la diferencia _por oposición al de _la desaprobación_) un uso idiomático que señalas con seis signos de interrogación y con una paráfrasis que no es del todo leal a lo que se dice en ese hilo (la única alusión a "gente inculta" que he leído en él se refiere a "de mientras" y la hace mi compañera ACQM en referencia a su contexto, que es el del norte de España). _Sí_: algunos americanos tachan de incorrecto ese uso, pero hay varios que hablan de su existencia sin ese prurito que caracteriza a la gramática normativa, aquélla del "tienes que hablar así porque si no, hablas de manera incorrecta". (¿Te das cuenta de lo fuerte que suena que le digan a uno que lo que dice "es_ incorrecto_"?)

Pejeman (mexicano), swift (costarricense), Julvenzor (español y andaluz) hablan del uso sin esa guadaña (o esa valoración rancia y preconcebida si llevamos más lejos la metáfora) que se emplea en la gramática normativa. "Por mientras" es un uso _idiomático_ y_ ejemplar_ en varias regiones de América y se emplea en muchos contextos_ informales_. Queda claro que si uno está redactando un texto académico o está ante un auditorio en la universidad no es recomendable emplear ese uso. Y aquí, repito, apelo a un enfoque lingüístico. Lo que les digo a los compañeros cuya lengua materna es el italiano es "puedes emplear ese uso en América y en un contexto relajado, y, sobre todo, no te va a pasar nada si lo usas".

Un saludo.

EDITO: he acentuado un pronombre demostrativo (aquélla).


----------



## Neuromante

Hay dos insultos directos y uno indirecto en tu texto...


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Si ves mi opinión de la gramática normativa como un insulto, allá tú. La verdad es que a veces cansa que venga alguien, como si fuera agente de tránsito, y te levante una multa con una expresión de hastío, porque empleaste un uso que no conoce y que ve como "incorrecto".

Creo que deberías contemplar la manera como te refieres a ciertos usos americanos en los hilos (_no es la primera vez_ que alguien te confronta por el modo como te refieres a usos de este lado del charco).

El simple hecho de emplear seis signos de interrogación para cuestionar un uso me parece más insultante que lo que tú ves como insulto en mi contribución previa y alguien te lo tiene que decir.

Y reitero lo _poco fiel_ que ha sido tu paráfrasis de ese hilo, en el que _nadie_ dice que "por mientras" sea esto que has afirmado (revisa y verás que digo lo que es):


Neuromante said:


> No es ""por" mientras", a no ser que se trate de un localismo muy, muy, localista. Se da de patadas con la gramática y queda claro en el enlace que pones: De uso entre gente extremadamente inculta, gente que dice que en sus países jamás lo han oído, posible americanismo...
> 
> [...]





Neuromante said:


> Disculpa, donde dice que esa expresión es de incultos es en el enlace que tú has puesto, y lo dice unas cuantas veces.Yo no he llamado a nadie inculto [...]


La única persona que habla de un uso propio de "gente inculta" es mi compañera ACQM, que se refiere al uso de "de mientras" en su contexto inmediato, que es el de Manresa, en Cataluña; es decir, en ese hilo nadie califica como "de gente inculta" el uso de "por mientras". La única forera que dice que le suena "muy mal" es Bloodsun, una compañera argentina.

Por lo tanto, tu paráfrasis es sumamente cuestionable, porque no refleja lo que se dice en ese hilo y sin embargo la has empleado para hacer un juicio como el que podemos leer unas líneas más arriba en torno a un uso americano.

Por lo demás, mi participación en este hilo termina aquí.

Un saludo.


----------



## Neuromante

No son esos los insultos, como es evidente ¿Podrías explicar de donde lo deduces?
Creo que deberías contemplar la manera en que me refiero a ciertos usos españoles en los hilos (No sería la primera vez que alguien me confronta por el modo como me refiero a usos de este lado del charco) 
¿Seguro que la frase que parafraseo es correcta? En todo caso: Casi siempre me limito a señalar que son localismos, que a los italianos hay que advertirlos de eso para que no piensen que valen en todos sitios y hago lo mismo con los localismos españoles que detecto. De hecho suelo preguntar (No soy el único) para donde les hace falta la información. Y, por supuesto que las personas a las que se les advierte (Y no soy el único que lo hace) de que están ofreciendo un localismo, se revuelven y contestan ofendidos. Y no distingo entre países a la hora de hacerlo, es muy famosa la bronca contra una italiana que escribió que el español estándar y el único correcto es el de Salamanca.



Sea como sea: Reflotar un hilo sobre "haber participado a título lucrativo" para lanzarte directamente a atacar a un forero por algo que no tiene nada que ver con el tema, iniciar un debate privado fuera del tema y dedicar más de la mitad de lo que escribes a desacreditar (Con nada veladas acusaciones de xenofobia) a otro forero a base de muy cuestionables opiniones personales (Que no te voy a listar) dice mucho sobre cómo debes estar pasando el verano.

Van tres reportes, por cierto. Este párrafo anterior puedes considerarlo como el cuarto


----------

